# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Where to buy ceramic tile underlay in syd

## tek_01

Hey guys, after somewhere that sells ceramitc tile underlay. Need about 60m2
couple guys on ebay have it for $9 a sq m but they are in melb 
cheapest ive found here is over $15 a sq
anyone got a contact? who sells this the most ? plaster factories ? 
cheers

----------


## Stan 101

Bunnings have 18x12 sheets. From memory they are less than $20 a sheet.  
Cheers,

----------

